
Show HN: Thinking Mathematically - EGreg
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuge8p-oYsKSU0rDMy7jJlA
======
EGreg
This video series is the first step in my goal to transform how STEM subjects
are taught in schools. If you watch them, I'd love to get some feedback.

